# Modbus/TCP vs. EtherNet/IP und weitere Fragen



## Florian1903 (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen
und allen ein gesundes neus Jahr!
Ich lese schon länger mit um mich in die Thematik tiefer einzuarbeiten. Vieles ist noch Neuland für mich, aber ich beisse mich da schon noch durch. Für produktiv arbeitende LOGOs reicht es immerhin schon mal... :wink:

Nun zu meinen Fragen:
- Wie unterscheiden sich Modbus/TCP und EtherNet/IP voneinander, was sind die jeweiligen Vorteile?
- Kann ich beim Einsatz von Modbus auf den Webserver des Controllers (Wago 750-841) zugreifen und parallel ein Touchdisplay mittels Modbus verbinden?
- Kann ich Modbus/TCP bzw. EtherNet/IP über Wlan mit Standard-Hardware verbinden? (Nur zur Übermittlung der Werte an das Display)

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Grüße, Florian


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Hi,

Modbus ist das eigentliche Protokoll über dem auf die Speicherbereiche der Steuerung zuggriffen wird. Ethernet TCP/IP ist der Rahmen für die Telegramme. 
Du kannst auch mehrere parallel verwenden, egal ob in dem Rahmen nun ein Modbusbefehl steckt oder nicht.
Dabei garantier die Ethernet TCP/IP Verbindung aber keine Echtzeitkommunikation. 

Mit Modbus greifst du dann auch nicht auf den Webserver zu, sondern direkt auf den Speicherbereich der Steuerung. 
Der Webserver kann ähnlich wie ein "richtiger" Server angesprochen werden. 

Wie das Netzt physikalisch aussieht ist dem standard TCP/IP egal, wie gesagt, es geht nicht um Echtzeitkommunikation


----------



## Florian1903 (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo EBT`ler,
danke für Deine Antwort!

Ich habe es bei Wago (750-841) so verstanden, dass als Protokoll Modbus/TCP bzw. EtherNet/IP als Protokolle zur Verfügung stehen. Ethernet an sich ist logischerweise die Transportebene.

Wäre also vereinfacht gesagt:
- Modbus => Befehle zwischen Controllern bzw. Touchdisplay
- Ethernet/IP => Zugriff für Fernwartung, Webserver

Echtzeit ist in meinem Falle völlig belanglos. Das soll eine Füllstandsabfrage mit Pumpen- und Ventilsteuerung werden für eine Hauswasserversirgung werden. Da wäre sogar eine Latenz von Sekunden egal.


Grüße, Florian


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Ja, man kann das so vereinfacht ausdrücken. 
Hier nochmal kurz zu TCP/IP: http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/net/0606251.htm


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2011)

@Ebt'Ler

Im Falle von Wago ist aber nicht Ethernet TCP/IP gemeint, sondern halt eben Ethernet/IP,
was sozusagen die Rockwell-Variante von Profinet/Ethercat ... ist, und als solches auch nur ein Protokoll.
http://www.odva.org

Über Ethernet/IP könnte man im Falle der Wago wohl Netzvariablen projektieren,
allerdings habe ich das noch nie gemacht.

Also bezüglich HMI habe ich bisher immer Panel über Modbus/TCP angebunden,
das ganze funktioniert mit praktisch jeder beliebigen Ethernet-Hardware ohne besondere Anforderungen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Das die Ihr Protokoll zur Netzwerkvariablenkommunikation Ethernet/IP nennen war mir wirklich nicht klar.


----------



## Florian1903 (15 Januar 2011)

Ich danke Euch beiden für Eure Antworten

Grüße, Florian


----------

